
Firefox Private Network - mdesq
https://firstlook.firefox.com/proxy/v3/
======
carlhjerpe
I don't see how they're going to compete on 13 dollars a month when every
other VPN service about half. I wouldn't mind, but i don't see the market.

Even ProtonVPN is cheaper just as is.

------
bsg75
Strange, the signup link takes you to a survey that mentions no more than
US$8.99 for a subscription covering all devices.

I wonder if this page was meant to be public.

~~~
mdesq
It appears to have been a limited survey they rolled out to some Firefox
users. My browser just showed a message asking something like "do you want to
try something new?" with a button that led to this page.

------
joshgel
Wow, maybe a VPN I would actually trust and pay money for. IIRC wasn't
cloudflare also doing a VPN service? Was it going to be free?

